# Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???



## Mac Gill (5. April 2005)

Wie wäre es mit einem Treffen am Kasteel in Kerkrade?

Termin wäre gegen ende April oder anfang Mai.

Beim letzten mal waren einige dabei... und wo jetzt Zander-Schonzeit ist kann die Stipprute oder der WinklePicker nochmal ausgegraben werden.



P.S.:
Marca bekommt auch ein Stahlvorfach von mir, damit er den bösen Grabenhecht diesmal bändigen kann :q :q :q


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Gute idee!!!!#6 

Wenn ich kann bin ich dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wochenende oder Woche???

schönen Feierabend


----------



## PetriHelix (5. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Ich bin eh dabei da ich den Termin noch mit McGrill abstimmen muss


----------



## krauthi (5. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

schade:c  dan hole ich mir einmal die papiere von holland beim jochen ( sonst immer kerkrade) und nun kann ich nicht mit an den see zum stippen

naja kan man nichts machen trotzdem viell spaß 

gruß krauthi#h


----------



## PetriHelix (5. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

@krauthi: haben wir auch schon gemacht, man kann tageskarten beim jan für ein paar euro kaufen. so viel war das nicht... 
aber obs sich lohnt ist halt die andere frage.


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*



			
				PetriHelix schrieb:
			
		

> @krauthi: haben wir auch schon gemacht, man kann tageskarten beim jan für ein paar euro kaufen. so viel war das nicht...
> aber obs sich lohnt ist halt die andere frage.


 
Ja genau die kosten 4€uros!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marca (6. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Klaro bin ich auch dabei!
Mit einem Stahlvorfach stippen??
Es ist Schonzeit!!!
Ich war am Karfreitag mal für ein paar Stunden am Burggraben.
Hat mal wieder Späßchen gemacht.
Hatte auch zwei wirklich schöne Alande gefangen.
Für vier Euro habe ich auch schon weniger Spaß gehabt!
Oder eben für den richtigen Spaß viel mehr bezahlt.
Das ist aber eine andere Geschichte.
Eienen schönen Termin fände ich den 6. Mai.
Das ist der Freitag nach Christi Himmelfahrt.
Ist aber nur ein Vorschlag.
Gerne auch früher.


----------



## PetriHelix (6. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Also am 06. Mai kann ich definitiv nicht wegen einer Hochzeit wo ich hin muss... Nein nicht meine eigene...


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Da kann ich auch nicht, da bin ich beim Karpfenangler-Treffen hier vom Board in Klein Pösna.


----------



## marca (7. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

War ja nur ein Vorschlag!
Sacht mal Eure Termine an!


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> Sacht mal Eure Termine an!


 
Hoi!!!
Wenn es am Wochenende sein soll kann ich nur am 16. oder 23.04.05
Ansonsten sind die nächsten Wochenenden verplannt.
Sonnst kann ich mal in der Woche nach Feierabend Mo. Mi. oder Do. , so ab 16:30!!! Aber auch nicht immer!!! 

Aber an mir soll es nich liegen.


----------



## marca (7. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Ich könnte eigentlich auch werktäglich an 16:00 Uhr.
aber ein Samstag sollte es meiner Meinung nach schon sein.
Schon wegen der Tageskartenangler.
Lohnt sich doch sonst fast nicht.
Also:an den angesprochenen Samstagen müsste ich wohl auch können.
Jetzt mal die Anderen!!


----------



## PetriHelix (7. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Nach Terminvorschlag kann ich das klären... Da ist bis jetzt noch nichts geplant.


----------



## marca (7. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Dann würde ich doch einfach mal sagen:Samstag den 16. um 11:00 Uhr am Wasser(Burggraben)?


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Alles klar
Bin dabei!!!!!!

Weiß einer ob's irgendwo nen Terminplan von dem Verein des Gewässers gibt?
Nicht das da ein Wettstreit-Angeln ist oder sowas. Und dann ist's da verdammt voll!!!

11:00 ist das nicht ein bischen spät?|schlaf: 
Aber das kann ja jeder machen wie er möchte!!!!!
Um 9:00 macht der Bergsman auf dann werde ich mir die Karte da holen.

ich freu mich bis dann


----------



## PetriHelix (7. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Wo genau treffen wir uns? Ich muss das noch mit meiner Freundin klären dann bin ich auch dabei. 

Das Dingen ist zwar nicht groß, aber ich wollte so in etwa eine Anlaufstelle haben...


----------



## marca (8. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Die Wettangelserie ist eigentlich immer im Sommer und dann Dienstagsabends.
Tja, wo treffen wir uns?!
Ich würde sagen auf der Wiese am Turm.
Da ist dann genügend Platz für jeden.
Wegen Rodpot aufbauen und so Sachen.
Ansonsten muss man eben einmal rumlaufen und die Leute ansprechen.
Wir können uns aber auch eine rote Rose als Erkennungszeichen ins Knopfloch stecken!
Im Ernst, so groß ist das Teil ja nun auch nicht, als dass wir uns den ganzen Tag nicht finden würden.


----------



## PetriHelix (8. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Hey ich kenne da 2 Leute hier aus dem Board die beide an einem Tag dort waren und sich nicht gesehen haben


----------



## marca (8. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Da wusste ich ja auch noch nicht was Du für ein gut aussehender Bursche bist!!!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (8. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Hey Holländer


|director:wie sieht's mit dem rest aus,
 der Öcher und umgebung lebenden Jungen's und Mädels???



tot ziens


----------



## PetriHelix (8. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Hier leben Mädels die angeln?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Siff-Cop (8. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

ich kenne zwar keine, aber der Höfflichkeit halber|rotwerden !!!!!!


----------



## Mack (8. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Hallo zusammen
@marca 
Wenn es klappt fahre ich mit dir nach Kerkrade
Hier noch mal zur Erinnerung an letztes Jahr
Die Gand Mama von Kerkrade, müsste nun ca. 1 Meter haben
Gruß Holger


----------



## PetriHelix (8. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Hallo Holger,

alles gut? 

Ja von dem Hecht hatte ich gehört... Nur das wir den wohl kaum auf Made fangen werden, wobei jemand den ich kenne dort einen Hecht von gut 1,20 auf Made an der Stippe gefangen haben soll. Dazu werde ich den Jan aber nochmal fragen...


----------



## powermike1977 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

na guten tach zusammen!
werde gegen anfang mai ausm urlaub zurueck sein...und da sieht n tach am kasteel doch gut aus! bringt eigentlich jemand rote farbe und n pinsel mit, denn irgendwie bekommt man hier in nl keine roten maden mehr ...die sind wohl jetzt krebserregend...da rauch ich doch lieber wieder meine kippen!
mike


----------



## Mac Gill (9. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

die kann man doch immer noch beim Leo kaufen -> sind die in NL jetzt verboten?


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Hoi jonges

wer ist denn jetzt am Samstag alles am Start????

- Mc Gill
- PetriHelix
- marca
- Mack
- Siff-Cop + Bruder

Stimmt das so!!!!

allso bis dann


----------



## Mac Gill (12. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Wetter.com verheisst nix gutes, schaun wir mal...

Wenn es regnet oder so kalt bleibt, wie es momentan ist werde ich wohl auf den Sonnenschein warten.


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

währe schön wenn ihr das bis Freitag Mittag wißt ob ihr kommt oder nicht!!!!!!!
Weil wenn nicht, dann gehe ich an nen anderen See . Da brauch ich nichts zu bezahlen und kenne mich besser aus. Also sagt bitte noch mal zu oder ab .
Danke

PS: :m schön-Wetter-Angler     |pftroest:


----------



## marca (12. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Bis Freitag Mittag sollten alle zu/abgesagt haben!
Das ist zu schaffen.
Aber soooo schlecht solls doch gar nicht werden!
Ein kleiner Schauer wird sogar mich nicht umbringen!!


----------



## PetriHelix (12. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Der Samstag wackelt bei mir auch noch ... 
Also 100%ig kann ich leider nicht zusagen. 
Ich versuche das bis morgen abend zu klären...


----------



## Lucio (12. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Ich würd gerne kommen, muß aber leider diesen Samstag arbeiten

Viel Spaß und hoffentlich gutes Wetter wünscht euch

Lucio


----------



## Mack (13. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi jonges
> 
> wer ist denn jetzt am Samstag alles am Start????
> 
> ...



moin zusammen

Ich bringe noch den Dirk mit.
Es wird bestimmt nicht einsam dort, die Rote Rose im Knopfloch können wir uns sparen! Auf Pokale, Toiletten und Getränkewagen können wir noch verzichten  :q 
Wird bestimmt ganz lustig, wäre nicht schlecht wenn wir mal eine große Runde beim Zanderangeln zusammen bekommen.
Gruß Mack


----------



## Stonefish (13. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Hallo zusammen. Wie Holger schon gesagt hat bin ich ( Dirk) auch da. 

Meint ihr die Karpfen und Aale laufen schon?  Meine Kühltruhe ist nämlich schon voller frischer  Rursee-Köfis.


----------



## Siff-Cop (13. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*



			
				Stonefish schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr die Karpfen und Aale laufen schon?.


 
Hey Dirk

ich werd 's auf Karpfen und Schleien probieren. 


Teilnehmer:
- Mc Gill ???
- PetriHelix ???
- marca
- Mack
- Stonefish
- Siff-Cop + Bruder


----------



## Stonefish (13. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Mich würden ja die fetten Aale noch mehr reizen.Da hat mir Holgi schon einiges von erzählt. Mein Räucherofen hat dieses Jahr nämlich noch nicht gebullert.


----------



## Siff-Cop (13. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Die laufen

Nen Aal, hat mein Bruder vor ner guten Woche auch schon gefangen(11:00 Uhr) und wat für einen 86cm und nen Kopf wie ein Conger. War aber nicht in Kerkrade sonder um die Ecke in Vaals, da waren die Karpfen auch schon aktiv.

Mal sehen viehleicht fahre ich am Freitag schon mal zum Bergsmann und werde mir die Karte schon mal holen damit ich am Samstag früh da auftauchen kann. Mal sehen da werde ich mir denn Graben mal ansehen.


----------



## Stonefish (13. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Wenn du Freitag schon mal kucken fährst, dann nehme mal ein, zwei Dosen Mais mit und füttere ein paar Plätze an.#6 Wird beim karpfenangeln nicht hinderlich sein.


----------



## marca (13. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Haaalllooo Dirk,
wir sind hier in den Niederlanden.
Wurm,Köfi und Kunstköderverbot!!
Kannst ein wenig mit Maden,Frolic oder Mais spielen.
Oder mit geheimen Teigmischungen!?
Zwei schöne Aale habe ich allerdings auch schon im Burggraben gefangen.
Beide am hellichten Tag.


----------



## Stonefish (13. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Grüße dich Marca,

mit Köfiverbot ist klar. ich meinte ja, dass ich meinen köfibestand am kasteel nicht (verbotenerweise) auffrischen muß. Das habe ich am rursee schon gemacht.  Aber mit dem Wurmverbot wußte ich nicht.#c 
Da müssen wohl Maden und Mais herhalten.
Hast du die Aale dieses Jahr gefangen ?


----------



## marca (13. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Dieses Jahr war noch nix!
War (vor)letztes Jahr.


----------



## Siff-Cop (13. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*



			
				Stonefish schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du Freitag schon mal kucken fährst, dann nehme mal ein, zwei Dosen Mais mit und füttere ein paar Plätze an.#6 Wird beim karpfenangeln nicht hinderlich sein.


 
das wollte ich mit Graben ansehen auch sagen(hehe:q hehe)


Mit denn Köderverboten weiß ich doch, der Aal biß war am letzten Tag vor der Schonzeit auf totem köfi.


----------



## Mack (13. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Hi zusammen
So wie die Sache aussieht werde ich unserem Hund das Frolic kürzen mussen und den Rest mit nach Kerkrade schleppen.#: 

Gruß Holger


----------



## PetriHelix (13. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Hi,

ich kann Samstag leider nicht 

War aber gerade dort angeln gewesen. Von 16:15 - 19:00 und konnte genau 1 Rotauge landen. 
Auf 12er Haken mit 2 Maden ging gar nichts! Als ich dann auf 18er mit 1 Made gegangen bin kamen die Bisse. 
Einen richtig schönen habe ich versemmelt da genau in dem moment einer neben mir stand mit dem ich mich unterhalten hatte. Naja ist ja immer so. 
Die anderen die dort waren haben nichts gefangen... Vielleicht ist es doch noch was zu kalt? 

Was mir aufgefallen ist... Die Fische da sind verdammt vorsichtig. Ich konnte die Bisse teilweise überhaupt nicht richtig sehen. Also wenn ihr angelt dann am besten extrem fein mit kleinen Haken. 

Ansonsten Petri für Samstag...


----------



## Mack (13. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

@gregor
Schade das du nicht kommen kannst, wir werden dir Infos zukommen lassen wie es gelaufen ist.
Gruß Holger


----------



## Mac Gill (14. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Hi, ich werde gegen Mittag aufschlagen. (Ich denke, da sind alle noch da!)

Mein kurzer hat um 10 Uhr noch ein Fußballspiel -> dannach geht es dann los....

(Ich nehme dann bis 11 Uhr Bestellungen für's Mittagsessen auf :q)


----------



## Siff-Cop (15. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

dag meen heren


das wird ja morgen ein Sau-Wetter . Vorhersage ist :6- 9°C 90% Regen.:g 
Bin mal gespannt wer alles kommt.

Ich bin am Start so ab 8:00 ohne Gewehr!


----------



## Stonefish (15. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Holger und ich kommen gegen 13:30. Bis dann.|gutenach


----------



## Mac Gill (17. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Ich habe einen Bericht   verfasst -> in einem neuen Thread...


----------



## Mac Gill (18. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Wo war eigentlich Siff-Cop???


----------



## marca (18. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Morgens schon ertrunken??!!
Also, wegen dem Regen!!


----------



## Stonefish (18. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Holger , Christoph und ich, wir haben ja noch ein paar Stündchen drangehangen. Wir konnten die magere Ausbeute unserer Altherrenabteilung leider nicht mehr die entscheidenen Impulse geben. Holger hat 3 und Christoph 1 Rotauge gefangen. #t 

Das ich nix mehr fangen würde war ja klar. (Wollte ja nur die wirklich dicken Dinger)|bla: 

Spaß bei Seite... Leider war es ein paar Grad zu kalt. Spaß gemacht hat es aber allemal.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Siff-Cop (19. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Wo war eigentlich Siff-Cop???







Ja Hallo



Wo war ich!!! 

Ja eine ziemlich blöde Geschichte: Fange wir mal an, ich bin um 5 aufgestanden und nach packen des Lunchpacketes bin ich los und war um ca. 6:30 am Burggraben in Kerkrade.  Schön alle Sachen angeschnallt und los gestiefelt. Hab mich dann umgesehen ob schon jemand da ist und da hab ich meinen Kumpel Sacha entdeckt der auch mit angeln wollte und neben ihm ein Älterer Herr, die mich beide aufgeregt zu sich riefen. Ich also mit Sack und Pack hin.  Da fragte der Ältere schon „Sind sie hier im Verein?, ich bin hier Kontrolleur“ Da ich das verneinte, aber sagte ich habe mir gestern schon ne Tageskarte beim Bergsman geholt und ihm diese zeigte. Meinte er    „Das ist falsch um hier am Burggaben zu angeln müssen sie im Verein sein.“ Ich wies ihn darauf hin das ich aber gestern beim Bergsman extra für ne Karte hier am Weiher bezahlt habe und er auch nichts gesagt habe vom „IM VEREIN SEIN“. Da meinte er, er seih der Kontrolleur und wenn wir das nicht beachten würden müssten wir damit rechnen das die Polizei vorbeikommt und wir Strafe bezahlen müssen oder sogar das ganze Angelmaterial beschlagnahmt bekommen, wir können gerne am Staumeer angeln aber nicht hier am Burggraben das ginge nur für Vereinsmitglieder. Er wolle uns ja auch nur vor der Strafe schützen aber wenn wir da bleiben würden, würde mit Sicherheit die Polizei auftauchen. 

Und da wir nach der Unterhaltung kein Risiko eingehen wollte und wir uns auch als ein wenig verarscht vorkamen da auf der Tageskarte drauf stand „ ….es wird ihnen das Fischerreihrecht für denn Burggraben verliehen……….“.  Da habe  wir uns gedacht bevor der „Wichtig tuer“ nachher noch hier mit der Polizei ankommt und wir rechtens oder nicht Strafe bezahlen müssen. Haben wir uns gedacht dann leckt uns ..|gr: blabla.  Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Boardies sondern den Verein. 

Dann sind wir an unsere Vereinsgewässer nach Vaals gefahren und hatte auch nicht mehr erfolg als ihr. Bis auf das ihr bestimmt noch mehr Spaß hattet wie ich aus dem Bericht mit den kleinen gelesen habe#6 #6 #6 . 



Sorry viehleicht beim nächsten mal, wenn ich das mit dem Bergsman geklärt habe werde auf jeden fall versuchen mein Tageskarten Geld wieder zu bekommen. Ich fand sehr schade :c da ich mich echt gefreut hatte zu kommen und sogar am Vortag ja schon mal da war und ein wenig Futter gefüttert hatte.


----------



## Stonefish (19. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Wie viel hast du denn angefüttert. -- Ich habe mir das schon gedacht. Die Fische waren satt.:q   Oder hast du die Fische mit deinem Spezialgeheimgemisch ( ne Marca ?) in irgendeine Ecke gelockt und wir sassen an den falschen Stellen ?:q


----------



## Siff-Cop (19. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Eine Hand voll Hanfboilies(da waren die Jungens woll voll Stoned und der fresskick kam erst am nächsten Abend## ) und 

ne kleine Dose Mais. Direkt rechts neben dem Turm, an der lange Seite.


----------



## PetriHelix (19. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Hast Du dir den Namen von dem Kerl mal geben lassen?
Wenn der wirklich dort kontrollieren darf sollte der auch Papiere dafür haben! 
Wofür sollten denn sonst bitte die Tageskarten sein?!?!


----------



## marca (19. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Ich kenne eigentlich nur den alten doofen(niederländisch für taub!!) Kontroletti mit dem Roller.
Der hat einen Freund von mir auch schon mit einer Tageskarte kontrolliert.
Er zeigt auch immer seinen Kontrolettiausweis vor.
War aber auch gar kein Problem.
Das wundert mich jetzt aber auch wirklich.
MacGill meinet aber, es hätte am Morgen ein Jugendfischen stattgefunden.
Vielleicht hatte es ja damit was zu tun??!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (19. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*



			
				PetriHelix schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du dir den Namen von dem Kerl mal geben lassen?
> QUOTE]
> 
> ich weiß, aber es war sehr früh und der hatte dem Kollegen die schon gezeigt und ich hab dann nicht mehr nachgefragt.
> ...


----------



## Mac Gill (19. April 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit-stippen in Kerkrade???*

Jepp, als ich gegen Mittag da aufgschlagen bin haben da ca. 25 Jungens Ihr Angeldiploma durchgeführt.

Da war eine netter Begleiter in Bergsma-outfit (Weste/Kappe) der wohl der "Prüfer" war. Mit dem habe ich ein wenig geschnakelt über den Angelnachwuchs und so. Der hat mich auch gefragt, ob ich eine Karte hätte. Ich habe Ja gesagt, und das reichte ihm wohl auch.

Ich habe beim Bergsma auch die Karten explizit für den Burggraben gekauft. Wobei die Jahreskarte nicht wirklich teuer war! Ich habe, um Diskussionen zu vermeiden sogar eine Jahreskarte für meinen kurzen gekauft -> 10EUR. Dann kann mir auch keiner kommen von wegen Schwarzangeln und so...


----------

